# Top Fin 50-80 Gallon Stand: Reviews/Opinions



## andrewr2488

Just finished the assembly of my new Top Fin aquarium stand. It seems to be a bit sketchy for even my 50g tank. They claim it holds up to 800LBS! Out of the box I found a number of things that made me doubt its durability.

Plastic cams
100% Particle Board
Top board was already very slightly bowed
Cheap looking hardware

I will admit that it does look quite nice, but I would really hate to setup my tank just to come home to a flooded room and a broken stand.. It already feels quite unstable just from me pushing on it and moving it around the room to its desired location. I'm really doubting I'll keep it, besides that the particle board is not forgivng at all. I had one peice that I didn't have quite lined up and when I snapped it into place it ripped the particle board!!! If I could get my money back I most def. would, But I seriously doubt they would refund me. I have read mixed reviews and If I would've been smart about it I would have read up before buying it. My purchase was a spur of the moment thing and I now regret it. I'll probably be listing it up on craigslist for 145, I paid 160. The ripped particle board isn't that bad only like a 3/4" tear line. I'm either going to make my own stand, or buy one I spied at a LFS. I'd like to build my own but I'm not sure that I'm up to that kind of carpentry. 

Any reviews of the said stand would be very helpful!!!


----------



## tropicalfishsuccess

Well I do not have this stand, but I know of the type. I would not trust it either. I have started making my own stands or purchasing wrought iron stands. You may find some info here Aquarium Stands 

I just do not trust the particle board. When it gets wet, it makes it weaker. I want something that will hold up for long term. I would make my own (solid 2x4 frame) or purchase a wrought Iron stand.

Good luck!
Kris


----------

